# Colindale Hospital, London - Demolition Underway



## Sectionate (Jul 1, 2009)

Brief History



> The Metropolitan Poor Law Act was passed in March 1867 to improve the provision of care for the sick poor in London, particularly through the provision of hospital accommodation separate from workhouse. The operation of the Act was overseen by the Metropolitan Asylums Board under which six Sick Asylum Districts were formed, one of which was Central London formed in 1868.
> 
> The costs of building six completely new hospitals turned out to be prohibitive, and four of the new Sick Asylum Districts were reconstituted as enlarged poor law unions who would redeploy their existing accommodation. The Central London District survived, along with the Poplar and Stepney Sick Asylum District.
> 
> ...



The builldings to the right of the admin block have been flattened...work is progressing quickly. From right to left

















The admin block, to be saved







Few random shots





















Ignore the water spot in the middle of the lense, the access to the Admin was a little interesting...

S8


----------



## MaBs (Jul 1, 2009)

Interesting report never heard of this place before!

Shame its being demo'd.


----------



## swedish (Jul 1, 2009)

very interesting looking place...lovin the ols school tiles from the toilet shot am im assuming that a bell but whatever it is looks sweet as...thanks for sharing


----------



## james.s (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this, looked like it was a nice hospital, they all seem to being demolished at the moment


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 1, 2009)

Good pics there..love the admin block.


----------



## davcol (Aug 15, 2009)

*Home sweet home*

I lived in Colindale hospital in 1979 when I was training as a nurse. I spent many a late night walking down that long corridor to get to the nurses home which was right at the back. 

That building was known as the maids home. all the wards were off of the main corridor


----------



## Els (Aug 15, 2009)

Davcol, before demo started we found a lot of old signs in the basement that I think would have been used for fun fairs. They looked like they dated from about the 50's. Can you remember anything about them or indeed, do you have any pictures of them in use?

Some can be seen in my report here

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=10467


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 16, 2009)

I was going to go in here but my freind opted out when he saw the asbestos removal men


----------

